# switching anti-depressent meds



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have been on anti-depressents for about 6 years now - the last 5 years on Celexa. After a female sugery I was upped to 60mg and was doing really well until about March of this year. Since then I can't seem to do anything. I am either working or at home in my pj's in bed. I am constantly thinking of what my life would be like without ibs (had it my whole life) and how much better my husband and kids lives would be with a 'normal' person around. I am NOT suicidal - would never do that to my kids, but I have come to realize that I am massively depressed. Anyone go through this and can switching meds help? I am always in pain and/or discomfort, have headaches everyday and am always nauseated - which is all just adding to my depression. OR is my depression causing all of that?. I have talked to my doctor about changing meds but am somewhat scared I guess. Any help would be really appreciated. Thanks. Mindy


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Mindy - first off - a warm welcome to the boards. I have to stress I'm not medical - but like you, have battled with depression (and unlike you - was selfish enough/ill enough to attempt suicide in March 2006) - I'm abit puzzled - usually if there are problems with anti-d's - they surface much sooner - its cruel if you had been doing so well for so long. However, you are clearly not well now and yes, I think its time to work closely with your family doctor and look at alternatives. I had to try 2 before I found one that suited but that was within a matter of weeks. I think its also worth mentioning that you will probably have to go without medication until whatever you are on currently is completely out of your system.Good luck - I'm sure you will find one that suits.Sue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi MindyI remember you from the Women's Issues board about your surgery. I'm so sorry the pain is still this bad. Sometimes it is hard to say which one caused which -- for some people depression makes IBS worse and for others IBS makes them depressed, and for some other people it goes both ways. And like Sue said, you are a very strong woman and so please try not to beat yourself up with the guilt of feeling you're not being 100% -- you've been more than 100% there for your kids and your husband and the rest of your family. And it is such a relief to know that you're keeping strong for your kids.There are different types of anti-depressant families -- the SSRI and SNRI and an older category of MAOI. And there are different kinds of meds within each of the three broad categories. And different individual may find different anti-deps have different effect on them. So, many people do switch meds and try to find the one that works for them the best. And if Celexa doesn't work for you very well, you might want to talk to your dr about it and ask for the possibility of switching to something else. And like Sue said, drug interaction can be strong and potentially dangerous, so if you do switch, please make sure that you get one completely out of your system before trying the other. And usually if you haven't taken it for years, then it probably only take a few weeks for the Celexa to be completely out of your system -- and your dr will be able to advice on that and if s/he forgets, please do make sure to discuss with him/her.Hang in there and you will be able to find one that works for you,Cherrie


----------



## 21880 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Mindy,I was on Celexa for depression & anxiety for over 10 years. It made me feel like a zombie. I'm now on a balance of Welbutrin and Lithium pills that works for me. But that is just for anxiety, not for pain.Changing meds can be very stressful, but if they aren't working for you anymore, the switch is totally worth it once you find the right meds.It is so understandable for you to feel depressed! I've only had these pain symptoms for just over a week, and it's amazing how bummed out you can feel. At least it's for a real reason, unlike chemical depression. You are so strong - you have been through so much! I really admire your courage, and how much you do for your family (and businesses), despite all of your pain.PS: Thanks for your advice on my thread. My mom wants to take me to the hospital today, because it's been 8 days now since the pain started. I really don't think they'll be able to help, but maybe they will have some ideas so I can eat again. Or do I just wait it out? Oonii


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Believe you me Ooni - Chemical Imbalances are real enough!!!!Sue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi everyone,First of all, sincere thanks for being there for one another -- we're a support group and all of us are facing chronic illnesses, IBS, IBD, GERD, Depression, Anxiety, FMS, CFS, and probably many more. And please keep in mind that _all _chronic illnesses are _real _and everyone who has one (or more) chronic illness(es) are sufferers of genuine illness(es). Everyone who feels sad/depressed/anxious about their illness or is depressed because they have depression is feeling the way they do for a real reason, including people who suffer from clinical depression. And the chemical imbalance _*is *_the physical _and _real reason for a person to be (often times severely) clinically depressed. So please do be mindful of this fact and be considerate of everybody who suffers any kind of illness.Thanks,Cherrie


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks hun - sorry, I get abit sensitive when people talk about depression (my type - chemical imbalance) as if it wasn't real - would that this was true!!!Sue xxxx


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Sue -- I totally get you  No need to say "sorry" at all -- I'd get sensitive too (and have a right to) if people say my suffering isn't real, no doubt; and everyone would, I'm sure -- me too been trying so hard for it to sink in that clinical depression is just as real as other chronic illnesses CherrieP.S. -- and I'm sure we IBS folks would relate, too -- since often times people also think that IBS is not real, which is so not true.


----------

